# First shipment of Sig’s M17, M18 handguns take the field with the 101st Airborne



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

First shipment of Sig's M17, M18 handguns take the field with the 101st Airborne (VIDEOS)


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I not that familiar with sigs so I found this article

SIG Sauer P320: Exclusive Test of the Army?s M17/18 MHS Pistol

Rf ids? The army wants rf ids? And private proof screws, so they can't muck with thw innards.

I may have to get one.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is it really far more lethal???????
U.S. Army Has a Brand-New Handgun, and It?s ?Far More Lethal?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is it really far more lethal???????
U.S. Army Has a Brand-New Handgun, and It?s ?Far More Lethal?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Reason for duplicate posts:
When I attempted to post the fist one it said I couldn't post twice in 25 seconds to wait 24 seconds to post...... So I did and 2 showed up.......

I also noted that the emoticons to choose from are gone.........

Oh well......


----------

